# 1st Walking Wild event!



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

OK EVERYONE, the 1st Walking Wild event will be @ 12pm on Sunday 21st October @ Dunham Massey in Cheshire. It's on Woodhouse Lane, WA14 4SJ.

We chose this spot because it's close to the motorways, not too exposed to the elements, and we can also go deer spotting! I'll be there with Kenny, Rachel Lawson will have MissyRascal Raccoon, and even if we have two or three more people, then I reckon we'll have a lovely afternoon out! :2thumb:


Here's the link to the FB group:https://www.facebook.com/groups/walkingwild/


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Brett will be bringing Pepe the skunk


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hailey's coming to Dunham Massey with Skye (raccoon) and Red (young coati). Should be a good day!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Makes me wish i had a skunk or a raccoon to take part with :whip:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

You don't need to have an exotic to come along.....you could always borrow one of ours for a while!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

2 Foxes now! This is going to be some amazing walk!


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

i would have loved to come along if i wasn't so far away, i noticed on your other thread you said about maybe someone setting up a sister group for down south, has anyone been interested in doing that? if not i would be quite interested in starting it up down here, as i love meeting other people with exotics


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Samiwolton said:


> i would have loved to come along if i wasn't so far away, i noticed on your other thread you said about maybe someone setting up a sister group for down south, has anyone been interested in doing that? if not i would be quite interested in starting it up down here, as i love meeting other people with exotics


Why don't you do it? Doesn't take any work, just pick a place and a date, and you're set! There are quite a few southerners on the FB group.


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

brilliant, il set up a group now and il post it on your group, and get a few members then il set up a walk 

oooo im all excited now


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

......and STILL they keep coming! More raccoons now


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Well it would be rude of me not to come when i live about a mile away :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

More skunks signed up the party! I'm sure they'll love rooting around the woody areas at Dunham Massey


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi prob getting a bit old but wondering whether you had room for another raccoon? Would just be bringing one of mine but it would be great if someone without an animal would like to take him for a while,hes big fat furry and friendly but an extra pair of hands would be great as could not be described as the healthy athletic owner of Hobo! I will puff along behind ! Andrew has booked day off to bring me and really looking forward to it! xsheenax


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi there.....of course we'd love to see you and your raccoon, and I'm sure there will be plenty of people dying to play with him :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If I'd lived anywhere near I'd have come and happily walked him, cos you can't really walk APDs and they're the only 'exotic' I've got! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

This sounds like loads of fun!
Can you imagine the faces of people out and about that day.
I suspect the walk may only be a few feet...lol

But, what a fantastic way to positively show off exotics keepers etc.
You can educate as you frolic thru the woods.

Have loads of fun.. I hope the weather stays fine for you all.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> This sounds like loads of fun!
> Can you imagine the faces of people out and about that day.
> *I suspect the walk may only be a few feet...*lol
> 
> ...


Aye, it should be a good day. If there's a bit of rain, we'll still meet......we're northerners, damn it! :roll2:

Different animals walk at different paces. Whereas a skunk may toddle along quite slowly, my coati walks at a fair old pace.....so I guess the group may fracture a little. Might get a little confusing for some of the pensioners visiting the park!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

good for you!
pics are a must tho!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> good for you!
> pics are a must tho!


of course.....our group of friends has a few great pro/semi-pro photographers that are always around


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'd like something like a skunk or a coati but with our family situation and Leon having difficulties it wouldn't be fair.
Were thinking of ferrets tho maybe next summer when our cash supply is sorted.
Not very exotic but fun.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone....

So the first Walking Wild is almost upon us (this sunday!)
Early indications of the weather are that it will be occasionally sunny/occasional showers......but we're northern, damn it! We can cope with that.

Now, if anyone wants to come but has no transport, I have a couple of seats (for humans only) in the people carrier......but to take advantage of them, you would need to meet us in the Ashton/Stalybridge area.

:2thumb:x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Just a few short days left! Rachel and I are very excited! Personally, I can't wait to meet those foxes.

Don't forget that if anyone needs a lift, to get in touch.

On a different note, look what I was playing with the other day!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally off subject, but you look very different than you did in the photo you had as your Avatar before this new one! I like this one better! :lol2:

And yes very jealous of you getting to cuddle that critter!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> Totally off subject, but you look very different than you did in the photo you had as your Avatar before this new one! I like this one better! :lol2:


(Just to clarify, the big orange-haired weirdo in my avatar isn't me)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> (Just to clarify, the big orange-haired weirdo in my avatar isn't me)


I know, I said the one you had before this new one, meaning the one of you with your eye painted.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

This sounds awesome and i only live 5 minutes away but i'm at the zoo for my birthday that day...i dont have any furry exotics either but i'm sure i could...."borrow" (steal) somebodies :whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Walking Wild tomorrow! Getting quite excited about it now 

If anyone is coming and worried about getting there late, then join the FB group and inbox me to get my phone number so we make sure you find us. Obviously I don't want to put my number on here in case there are any psychos around!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Obviously I don't want to put my number on here in case there are any psychos around!:2thumb:


You talking about me! :grin1:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> You talking about me! :grin1:


hahahahahaha.....YES!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No doubt all you lucky people who live in the area and have exotics will be heading off to the park now.

I hope you all have a great day and do some good PR on the locals regarding exotic pets.

Enjoy yourselves and post loada piccies when you get back! :2thumb:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Have great day everyone, stuck in doing diy, live five mins from here too :neutral:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on peeps how was the walk?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear too! :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahaha....sorry. very remiss of me!:blush:

We got to Dunham Massey stupidly early, and apprehensively waited at the entrance for others to turn up. I had Kenny with me and Rachel brought MissyRascal Raccoon....we also had 3 human companions and a baby.

We were waiting for what felt like _an age_ ('cos we were early), and then we saw the biggest raccoon _in the world_ trotting down the road. Hobo was lovely!

Bit by bit, more joined us until we had 4 raccoons (inc. one super cute and terribly brave baby one!:flrt, 3 skunks (inc. one that kept charging and smashing into man, woman and beast:crazy and a coati!

Was great to meet all their lovely owners, and of course we had a fair few friends tag along that don't have their exotics yet, but are planning on getting some next year.

A very leisurely stroll around the deer park (we saw a couple of impressive stags) in the gorgeous sunshine made for an excellent day!:2thumb:

The public were fascinated, asked tons of questions and no doubt got some very interesting photos!

Really good success.....thanks to everyone that made it so xxx

(our photographer friend was gutted to not have his camera....the battery was flat or something. But there are tons of pics from the day on the Walking Wild Facebook group)https://www.facebook.com/groups/walkingwild/


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

wayne the pain said:


> Have great day everyone, stuck in doing diy, live five mins from here too :neutral:


Shame you couldn't make it mate.....hopefully next time.

We're thinking of February, and possibly somewhere in Derbyshire.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't see any piccies on that link, apart from people - I wanna see critters!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> I can't see any piccies on that link, apart from people - I wanna see critters!


You have to request to join the group


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> You have to request to join the group


So would I be allowed to? Am I not considered unsuitable?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> So would I be allowed to? Am I not considered unsuitable?


Everyone's welcome!


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

*thankyou!*

I know its disgustingly late,but wanted to say a HUGE thankyou to everyone that organised the walking wild day. We had nearly as much fun as Hobo! cant wait for the next one i hope its soon! Fell totally in love with Missy Rascal but all the animals were brilliant.Thanks again it was great!


----------

